# Pet Hole



## NixHexDude (Jan 28, 2009)

So since I McGuivered a burrow for my arizonesis out of eggcrate, I haven't seen him. The burrow is situated in a manner that prevents me from seeing any of it through the glass. I THINK one of the crix I put in disappeared, but I can't be sure. Haven't seen him out late at night or anything. I'd like to know if he is still alive since it's been like 2 months. Obviously I don't want to dig him up...I'm pretty new to scorps so I could use some input.


----------



## calum (Jan 28, 2009)

he's probably fine. I've heard off alot of hairy - people with hairies locking them away in thier burrows for months at a time. if your really worried you could try poking something down there to see if you get a reaction. i'm sure he's fine though.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Jan 28, 2009)

I am also new to scorps and one of my emperors doesnt like to come out either. Although I will say this, sometimes they just have wierd hours. Mine will come out at 6:00 at night for maybe a half hour and then return to his hide. Sometimes I will go in there at 3 in the afternoon and my other one is working on his burrow. Its really hard to say. Someone else will help you out better than I can but from what Ive noticed so far in mine, they are on thier own little time schedule


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, Calum is right, they can stay in their burrow for ages, my Spadix is in his since two month now and he blocked the entry until last week were i waqs playing music a bit louder than usual, i saw two pincers, one over the other comming out then went back in...
What is the temp in the tank?
If you really want him out, increase temp, dig out and drop a crix.
-iwould leave it as it is...-
Do you have natural light cycle?


----------



## NixHexDude (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have a thermometer in my room, but the ambient temp is around 70 F. The furnace is in my bathroom, I could throw a small bookshelf in there with his enclosure, but the air in there is probably very dry. 

There's no natural light cycle, as I live in the basement. There's one very small window, so they get light when I'm in my room. I think I may need to add more substrate as well. It's a good 2" in body length, and at the time I got him I only had like 4" worth of peat. I found some bricks of coconut fiber I was thinking of adding, but I don't want to bury him or dig him out. 

I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Jan 29, 2009)

The ideal temp would be around 82/84, with a drop at night low 70's not enough, its a desert species
and thats probably why you dont see him much... The warmer it is the more active they are!
 How is the hygro? (50/55?)
I dont think the light is a major issue but you could install a desk lamp above the tank maybe?
As it is a desert species, i would recommend sand and gravel that you can "wet&pack" (6/8in deep) to allow him to burrow.


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lucozade3000 said:


> Yeah, Calum is right, they can stay in their burrow for ages, my Spadix is in his since two month now and he blocked the entry until last week were i waqs playing music a bit louder than usual, i saw two pincers, one over the other comming out then went back in...
> What is the temp in the tank?
> If you really want him out, increase temp, dig out and drop a crix.
> -iwould leave it as it is...-
> Do you have natural light cycle?


Was worried with giving my spadix a substrate it could burrow in, that I would never see it, but it's got the chamber right by the glass, and it seems to work out so great, in that as soon as I put a cricket in the tank, it goes right into the burrow, and gets nailed in a few seconds. (This is my first burrowing substrate, and it's only been in there 3 days, so I'm still tripping on it....lol)  Bad quality pic, but......

The wet/packed/dried peat/sand does hold a burrow better than I figured it would.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Jan 29, 2009)

Man your lucky yours burrowed right against the glass. My emp burrowed a 8 inch hole and the only thing I see is a cricket go in..... and thats it. Thats a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankz NOOB. Now, if it will just molt into an adult, it will be doing real good. I have seen quite a few burrow next to the glass, but never thought (knowing MY luck) it would work out that good!  Do love this spadix, a little more everyday! Need more tanks, and more spadix.........lol  (and alot better camera)


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jan 29, 2009)

deserthairy said:


> Was worried with giving my spadix a substrate it could burrow in, that I would never see it, but it's got the chamber right by the glass, and it seems to work out so great, in that as soon as I put a cricket in the tank, it goes right into the burrow, and gets nailed in a few seconds. (This is my first burrowing substrate, and it's only been in there 3 days, so I'm still tripping on it....lol)  Bad quality pic, but......
> 
> The wet/packed/dried peat/sand does hold a burrow better than I figured it would.


deserthairy, remember, you want them to burrow. Sooner or later, they WILL come out. Also remember, a bad quality pic is better than no pic at all  

David


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks David!  (GOT to get a better camera, though...darn economy!!!    lol)


----------



## NixHexDude (Jan 29, 2009)

Almost as if it knew I was talking about it, the piece of eggcrate covering the opening was agap last night after posting. Since then 2 crickets have been witnessed being eaten. I moved it into the room with the furnace and added a lot of peat and coconut fiber(don't currently have any sand to mix). If nothing else it loves that eggcrate hide I made.


----------



## deserthairy (Jan 29, 2009)

NixHexDude said:


> Almost as if it knew I was talking about it, the piece of eggcrate covering the opening was agap last night after posting. Since then 2 crickets have been witnessed being eaten. I moved it into the room with the furnace and added a lot of peat and coconut fiber(don't currently have any sand to mix). If nothing else it loves that eggcrate hide I made.


Kool! Figured he would be ok, and glad to hear it. After awhile it does make you wonder though, much less after 2 months!


----------



## NixHexDude (Jan 30, 2009)

deserthairy said:


> Kool! Figured he would be ok, and glad to hear it. After awhile it does make you wonder though, much less after 2 months!


Yeah after the first month you start to wonder if you really need to fill the water dish lol.


----------

